# Devonians near Exeter, go to the museum. It has re-opened.



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 4, 2012)

The Royal Abert Memorial Museum has been closed for refurbishment for a long time but re-opened on 15 Dec. To mark the occasion they are putting on an exhibition of paintings called "Into The Light. It is brilliant and costs nothing to see. It features French Impressionist paintings and similar works by English 'fellow travellers'. There are some real gems on show including images of Devon and Cornwall landscapes. Go and see it if you like paintings.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 4, 2012)

we're planning to go later this month

looking forward to it


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheers, not been yet. Apparently they've got the Giraffe back too!


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 5, 2012)

http://rammuseum.org.uk/
It's shut Mondays and bank hols but otherwise open 10  to 5. 
Def worth a visit. Not sure Gerald the giraffe is so well housed as before....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I agree about the giraffe You used to be able to look down from the balcony and so be near his head. Now you stand next to him and have to look up into the gloomy light that museums always have to preserve their exhibits. Not only that but he has been upstaged by the elephant standing next to him who blocks the view. You see the elephant from the other end of the approach corridor and the staff use him as a landmark if you ask for directions.

I must go and have another look around while I am in the area, I mostly stayed in the gallery on my recent visit.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 18, 2012)

The museum smells funny and the cafe is overpriced and run by snobs. However, directly opposite the museum is a 99p shop that is excellent. Today I got a pack containing a propelling pencil, rubber, 12 replacement leads, a fountain pen, five ink cartridges and three different calligraphy nibs. For 99p!!!


----------



## Idaho (Feb 28, 2012)

I went the other week. They've done quite a nice job.


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in Exeter next Friday. Will have a look.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes it's good.  I didn't see it before the refurb so can't compare


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 29, 2012)

I loved the museum before the refurbishment, so I'm curious to see what it will be like now.  I should be in Exeter sometime in the next month or so, so I'll go and take a look then.


----------

